# Queen Raising Record Keeping



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

Does anyone know or a downloadable record keeping calendar to use for the different task of queen rearing> Thanks for any help.


----------



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

Velbert has some good ideas and spread sheets in this area. I would shoot him a pm and see what he has to offer.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have a schedule that basically I run every week. In other words, on Sunday I do this, on Monday I do this etc. As far as keeping track by nucs and cell builders I use the "Ready Date" calendars from Betterbee.


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, that is great, are there other weatherproof ways to make notes for hives, I got my mentor thinking about making some notes, but all he does now is put the last inspection date in permanent marker on the hive body


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

I use duct tape and a sharpie. I cut a enough to right my notes after each inspection, and stick it to the telescopic cover, providing an entire history at a glance. Works fine and weather proof.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Provided by Glenn Apiaries.
Calendar

They provide you with a procedural calandar and explanations

http://www.glenn-apiaries.com/queenrear.html
A Simple Queen Rearing Technique
Good Luck,
Ernie


----------



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies! Great information


----------

